# Dohoda, smlouva



## toygekko

Jaký je rozdíl mezi *smlouvou *a *dohodou? *Třeba kdybych napsal *smlouva o mlčenlivosti *nebo *dohoda o mlčenlivosti.*


----------



## bibax

V podstatě žádný.

Někdy se spíš užívá "dohoda" (např. dohoda o provedení práce), jindy "smlouva (např. kupní smlouva, smlouva o dílo).


----------



## littledogboy

*Smlouva*, *dohoda*, *úmluva*, *pakt* (a někdy i *ujednání*) jsou synonyma.


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, jsou to synonyma, v právu se tak užívají, spíš někdy záleží na úzu - některá spojení se říkají tak, druhá onak. Kdybychom ale chtěli vyloženě rozlišovat, pak je dohoda něco, co se stvrdí smlouvou (ale jak už bylo řečeno, ani právo to tak nerozlišuje).


----------



## morior_invictus

Všetky zmluvy sú dohodami ale nie všetky dohody sú zmluvami. Prísne vzato, *dohoda* je dvojstranným / viacstranným právnym úkonom, ktorý predstavuje stret 2 alebo viacerých vôlí. V prípade, že je predmetom dohody vytvorenie záväzkov, ide o *zmluvu*.
Ďalej, zmluva má vždy formálnu podobu a aby bola právne vynútiteľná, musí spĺňať určité presne stanovené podmienky. Tie musia avšak spĺnať aj zmluvy, ktoré sa označujú v niektorých normatívnych právnych aktoch ako "dohody" čo vyvoláva dojem, že možno tieto termíny používať ako sa niekomu zachce a že každá dohoda je automaticky zmluvou. Čiže v konečnom dôsledku je aj "Dohoda o mlčanlivosti" zmluvou pokiaľ spĺňa znaky potrebné pre to aby ňou mohla byť. Pokiaľ zákon pre určitý právny úkon predpisuje označenie "dohoda" tak by sa toto označenie aj malo používať bez ohľadu na to či je alebo nie je "zmluvou."
Rovnako som sa stretol iba so "zmluvným právom" a nie s "dohodovým právom."

Ešte by som poukázal na to, že termín zmluva sa nie veľmi vhodne používa tak niektorými právnikmi ako aj laikmi aj na označenie dokumentu, ktorý je písomnou formou vyššie uvedeného právneho úkonu.


----------



## werrr

Smlouva je dobrovolná vzájemná shoda na založení nového právního vztahu.

Dohoda je vzájemná shoda na úpravě nebo zániku již existujícího právního vztahu.


----------



## toygekko

werrr said:


> Dohoda je vzájemná shoda na úpravě nebo zániku již existujícího právního vztahu.


Citujete nový občanský zákoník?


----------



## werrr

onetwothreefour said:


> Citujete nový občanský zákoník?


Ne, takto se to v českém právu rozlišuje už dlouho. (V mezinárodním právu je terminologický a překladatelský zmatek.) Například:

pracovní smlouva - zakládá nový právní vztah (pracovní poměr)
dohoda o ukončení pracovního poměru - ukončuje stávající právní vztah (pracovní poměr)
dohoda o srážkách ze mzdy - upravuje stávající právní vztah (pracovní poměr)​
Dohoda může upravovat i právní vztah, který nevznikl smluvně. Například dluh je právní vztah, který může vzniknout rozličnými způsoby, a dohoda o splátkovém kalendáři jej upravuje. U dohody je také menší důraz na dobrovolnost. Může vzniknout pod přiměřeným nátlakem (např. věřitele na dlužníka) nebo může být i nařízena (soudem, zákonem).


----------



## toygekko

Aha, to je zajímavé! Díky moc za příspěvek! Snad si na to vzpomenu, až budu zase příště něco tvořit. Ono mi totiž bylo nedávno vycinkáno, že jsem napsal *smlouva o mlčenlivosti, *ale i kdybych pána zabil, tak mi nebyl schopen říct, co mu na tom vadí. Prostě se mu to nelíbilo, ale nevěděl proč. Já to taky nevěděl, ale zkusmo jsem to použil. Já bloud! Deset let říkám *dohoda o mlčenlivosti, *jednou řeknu *smlouva o mlčenlivosti, *no a pic ho, následky na sebe nenechají čekat. (Nejen kvůli tomuto.) Naštěstí aspoň zaplatil.


----------

